# over protective bird HELP



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

hi, its only been a few hours and i already need help.Cheeks likes to sit on my shoulder but whenever someone goes to touch him he hisses and bites and he gets so upset he wont even step up on my finger to get off my shoulder when i do get him off(i have to lean against the cage to do so) i tell him to step up and he listens like nothing happend he is usually so rillaxed.what should i do????????:tiel2:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He's probably still getting used to his surroundings. Talk to him in a calm voice. Do what works for now. with time he will calm down into the routine of the house.


----------



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

I think he sees you as a safety place where he is very comfortable and tries to defend that place or shoulder. He might not know that your finger is actually "your" finger, so try to show him your fingers with some treats like spray millet or a scratch (if he or she lets you).


----------

